# Colonial Theatre Spooktacular VII at the Colonial Theatre, Keene, NH - August 11th



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Join Scarewolf and the SATURDAY FRIGHT SPECIAL gang for a three-ring cinematic circus with a 35mm screening of KILLER KLOWNS FROM OUTER SPACE at the Colonial Spooktacular, Saturday August 11th at the Colonial Theatre in Keene, NH.

Vintage monster movie previews, a classic cartoon, prize giveaways up the kazoo, a Krazy Klown Costume Kontest&#8230;..all for only $10!


----------

